# Not "eligible" for upgrade to Hopper 3



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I had an interesting chat with Dish Customer service today. Suffice it to say, I sent an e-mail to [email protected]

Even though I have stellar credit, on auto pay, have a credit card on file, no late payments, four years with DISH, after a two year hiatus, and then 13 years prior, I was told, I was not eligible for an upgrade to the Hopper 3, under their current free upgrade offer. They wanted me to pay $200. In addition, they wanted to charge me a verification fee, to verify my credit card, which is already on file and being used for Auto pay. To top it all off, I pay for the equipment protection plan. Oh yeah, the installation charge is extra and on top of the $200.

When pressed why? I was told we cannot disclose this information.

It was if I was denied credit and treated like a credit risk.

I will see if I even get a response. I never had to go to the top before.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Call instead. I got 2 tech visits...free Hopper 3 and a free 4K Joey. They told me no free tech visits on chat.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

And if the first call doesn't work, play CSR Roulette and call again..


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Contac DIRT!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

nmetro said:


> I had an interesting chat with Dish Customer service today. Suffice it to say, I sent an e-mail to [email protected]
> 
> Even though I have stellar credit, on auto pay, have a credit card on file, no late payments, four years with DISH, after a two year hiatus, and then 13 years prior, I was told, I was not eligible for an upgrade to the Hopper 3, under their current free upgrade offer. They wanted me to pay $200. In addition, they wanted to charge me a verification fee, to verify my credit card, which is already on file and being used for Auto pay. To top it all off, I pay for the equipment protection plan. Oh yeah, the installation charge is extra and on top of the $200.
> 
> ...


For $200. you can buy a Hopper 3 for a little more.

At this time Solid Signal has the best price,but Dish Depot price is not bad either.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I would just move to Directv, judging from avatar you like sports. Its more expensive after 1st year of discounts but PQ is better especial for sports.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

So far, after nearly a week no contact from anyone. Thank you for your suggestions. If corporate doesn't care; none one does. And DISH wonders why they lose customers.

I really do not need a Hopper 3, but there were some features liek $k which made it appealing. Fortunately, I can get 4k from Amazon and Netflix, among others.

I would have thought DIRT would have bothered, they did not either.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

nmetro said:


> So far, after nearly a week no contact from anyone. Thank you for your suggestions. If corporate doesn't care; none one does. And DISH wonders why they lose customers.
> 
> I really do not need a Hopper 3, but there were some features liek $k which made it appealing. Fortunately, I can get 4k from Amazon and Netflix, among others.
> 
> I would have thought DIRT would have bothered, they did not either.


The cheapest way I have found to get 4K on my 4K UHDTV is to get a 4K upconverting Blu Ray Player,it does an excellent job upconverting my 1080p Blu Rays and upconverts my 480p DVDs to 1080p.

I have AT&T Elite High Speed Internet which is 6Mbps down/512kbps up and that's the fastest I can get so no 4K streaming for me,besides with all these data caps in place 4K streaming will get to be very expensive.


----------

